# es en el film material, molecular en donde el cosmos me permite ser



## igée

Hello every one,

I would very much appreciate your help to understand and translate the following sentence into english.
Necesitaría ayuda para entender y traducir la siguiente oración al inglés que me deja más que perpleja:

Es en el *film material, molecular* en dónde el cosmos me permite ser, mi memoria, desvanecida y ficticia, en dónde la referencia con ese que fuí está desfigurada.

En primer lugar me parece que falta el pronombre relativo " que" antes de "mi memoria". 
O sea: Es en el film material, molecular ..... que mi memoria....esta desfigurada.

De todos modos no logro captar lo que quiso decir el autor. Quisiera saber si *film material, molecular  *son palabras técnicas del áera de la fotografía o filmación. 
Esta frase aparece en una tesís sobre la memoria y la construcción de la identidad que acompaña una filmación realizada en formato Super 8 mm. 
Aunque la tesis no es técnica, en algunas partes habla de "haluros de plata" (silver halides) y hay algún que otro comentario técnico por eso mi consulta.

Espero sus comentarios para hacer un intento de traducción. Gracias desde ya por su tiempo!


----------



## igée

Hello again,

_Es en el *film material, molecular* en dónde el cosmos me permite ser, mi memoria, desvanecida y ficticia, en dónde la referencia con ese que fuí está desfigurada.
En primer lugar me parece que falta el pronombre relativo " que" antes de "mi memoria". 
O sea: Es en el film material, molecular ..... que mi memoria....esta desfigurada._

Reading the sentence over and over again I think I am wrong about the missing "que" before "my memory" , and what is "distorted" is "the reference to whom I was/used to be" not "my memory".

So a first attempt (and very  literal )would be: It is in the *film material, molecular*(???) where the cosmos allows me to exist, my faded and ficticious memory in which the reference to whom I used to be is distorted.
Still, this does´nt make any sense to me.

I hope understanding what *film material y molecular* means will help me.

Thank you for any comment.


----------



## Bevj

¿Nos das la fuente del texto, por favor?


----------



## igée

Hola Bevj,

Gracias por tu interés.
La frase en cuestión proviene de una tesis que debo traducir y que acompaña un film de carácter testimonial realizado por el doctorante en el cual mezcla fragmentos filmados por su abuelo en formato súper 8mm el día de su nacimiento con sus propias filmaciones hechas con esa misma cámara en un viaje a su pueblo natal. En su tesis el autor reflexiona sobre tres factores: 1) el acto de filmar 2) la relación espacio-temporal que se entabla con el pasado y 3) la percepción del ser en el acto de percibir, concibiendo el espacio como un contínuum y el pasado como un tiempo vivo. Según sus propios términos.

Espero que estas aclaraciones sirvan.


----------



## Lnewqban

Lo interpreto como un énfasis en el carácter material de la cinta o celuloide.

Al agregar material, molecular, etc., el autor aclara que se trata del hardware: un material translúcido con sombras y colores, que solamente significan algo para un observador inteligente.

El recuerdo, la emoción, el tiempo pasado, sólo existen en la mente del observador, no en el film.


----------



## igée

Lnewqban,

Gracias por tu análisis. Es de gran ayuda!


----------



## RigelSouthwell

Lo que yo entiendo es que es bastante poético el texto, por lo que entra en juego la interpretación.

Yo entiendo que se está usando una *figura literaria*, en concreto una metonimia. En donde se usa una palabra para referirse a otra. En este caso, se usa _film _para referirse a la _realidad, el mundo real_. La idea queda reforzada cuando se usa "film material", haciendo referencia al "mundo material". Y claro, como la tesis del autor mezcla la vida de una persona con un film, tiene total coherencia.



igée said:


> Es en el *film material, molecular,* en dónde el cosmos me permite ser



Esta frase busca comparar el film con el mundo real. La palabra "molecular" busca quitar toda duda y hacer una clara referencia al mundo real. Sin embargo, se compara la existencia y la vida de la persona con una filmación.


----------



## RigelSouthwell

igée said:


> . Mi memoria, desvanecida y ficticia, _(es)_ en dónde la referencia con ese que fui está desfigurada.



Esta frase no debiera estar separada por coma, sino por punto seguido.

En cambio, el verbo que agrego en azul se deduce del contexto dado en la frase anterior. Lo agrego para que puedas leer más claramente el sentido de la segunda frase. Esta frase es menos poética, aunque bastante abstracta. Quiere decir que la memoria desfigura de algún modo aquello que fue el hablante. Llama la atención el uso de los adjetivos "desvanecida y ficticia", pues creo que se asemejan a un film antiguo. El autor parece confiar más en un film que en su memoria.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

My own reading just adds a comma and a semicolon to the original;
_Es en el *film material, molecular,* en dónde el cosmos me permite ser*;* mi memoria, desvanecida y ficticia, en dónde la referencia con ese que fuí está desfigurada.
_
And I read it as if "memory" refers to the very film and not to the writer's own memories.
For example,

_It is in the material, molecular film where the cosmos allows me to exist; (it [the film] is [also]) my memory, faded and spurious, where the reference to him whom I (once) was is distorted._


----------



## igée

Hello RigelSouthwell and Chemasaltasebes,

Sorry for not replying to your comments earlier. I was struggling with other parts of the text to translate!
I agree with what you both suggest, that the film has somehow substituted is own memories.
I also thank you for correcting the punctuation in my english version as the original text in spanish is quite "free".

I have a question about the translation of _" en dónde la referencia con *ese* que fuí está desfigurada."_
Chemasaltasebes, you wrote: _"where the reference to* him whom* I once was is distorted."_
Is  "*him" *absolutely necesary to convey the idea of _*ese/aquel *_? 
If I just wrote " ..the reference to _*whom *_I once was" would be the translation of " _..._la referencia con_ *el *_que fuí ?

Thanks a lot again


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hi igée, and sorry; never trust an inverse translation! 


igée said:


> the reference to _*whom *_I once was" would be the translation of " _..._la referencia con_ *el *_que fuí


I believe that your attempt is reasonable, readable and close enough to the original; I do not feel my own try to be any better. I just brought up a slightly different approach as maybe some native can figure out how to bring about the particular interest of "_ese_"; in this context, "_ese que fuí_" may convey just a little more than "whom I was" ("_el que fuí_"), as the author seems to be pointing at an image of himself ("_ese_") years ago ("_que fuí_") -as in the film.
Hope not to be adding confusion here anyhow!
I definitely got to sleep a little!


----------



## igée

Hello ChemaSaltasebes,
No confusion added at all. You got the idea just right about _"ese" que fuí._
Thanks a lot. Will keep on struggling with the rest of the text to translate!


----------



## elcanarioinglés

Personally I don't think you should use whom, just who.


----------

